# What lights do scorpions see?



## ShredderEmp (Oct 27, 2012)

Today I went to an Illini game and got free led lights after the game. I was wondering if I could use this to spy on my Emp, but even though it is red, I don't know if the fact it's led makes or breaks my plans.  Google was no help. 

Also just for future info, what light can they and can't they see?


----------



## snippy (Oct 27, 2012)

A scorpion's eye show little sensitivity in the red spectrum. So go right ahead.

Regards
Finn


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you. What other lights can they not see other than black.


----------



## snippy (Oct 27, 2012)

What do you mean "other than black"? Black is not a wavelength, but "no light" 
All in all scorpions see in a spectrum comparable to ours but a bit skewed into the ultra-violet.

Regards
Finn


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry. I meant UV Light but I thought black light was the same thing. Anyway, what light waves can't they see?


----------



## snippy (Oct 28, 2012)

They can see black light in some wavelengths. I thought I answered your question with my statement above? They cannot see what is not included in there.

Regards
Finn


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry about that, missed that last part. Thanks again.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Shredder I have a Petzl headlamp that has an accessory red LED, all the inverts I have(centipedes, scorpion, tarantulas) don't pick up on it, doesn't appear so anyway.  The cricket feeders are a lot easier to catch in the dark with only the red led, proof to me that they can see better than I thought they could.  I can view things out at night more often if I want now.  I like the idea of mounting LEDs on a lid somehow though, there is an old detailed thread about that somewhere along with making LED scorpion black-lights from scratch.  I've noticed that when I'm in the bug room with the red light, I get used to it and so coming out to full spectrum light seems a little nauseating for a few seconds.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I use them once the lights go off.


----------



## Akai (Oct 29, 2012)

Years ago when I use to keep scorpions I used 4ft black light fluorescent fixtures on their enclosures at night and I must admit the scorpions looked really nice under them.  I loved to watch them hunt under them.  It was quite eerie too.  lol


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 29, 2012)

I might get one of those when I have the funding of my parents both money wise and physical support wise too.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 29, 2012)

I was trying to see if I could fix up a red light to view my Tylobolus millipedes, because they would run away with regular old lights. I colored a part of a piece of printer paper red on both sides and placed it over the LED flashlight I use on my pit bike, but it was too dim. I then figured out that a red instant coffee cap worked better. For my scorpion, I just view him with the red heat lamp bulb. What's strange is that my scorpion seems not to mind me shining a white light on him while he is stilting.


----------



## snippy (Oct 29, 2012)

As I stated above scorpions react strongly towards ultraviolet light, which is why it is not the best of ideas to put one into a tank and permanently use it throughout the night. As a visual effect you can use it once on a while, but not permanently.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Avery (Oct 29, 2012)

snippy said:


> As I stated above scorpions react strongly towards ultraviolet light


I must have missed that, although I agree it's best to not use UV lighting for extended periods of time.


----------

